# TWINSTAR Principals & Function Detailed Spech



## Paulo Soares (15 Apr 2015)

Detailed Twinstar function.

From here each one take it´s own conclusions.
Helps fighting algae? Yes indeed. Is the Holly Graal? I don´t think so.

Is it worth it?

NOTE: To save other people some time time, [0023] on page 3 is where the explanation of how it works begins


----------



## ajm83 (15 Apr 2015)

Thanks Paulo, that's interesting.

To save other people some time time, [0023] on page 3 is where the explanation of how it works begins.


----------



## Paulo Soares (15 Apr 2015)

Yes i knew but i decide to put the all document.

Many thanks anyway.


----------



## Rahms (15 Apr 2015)

Paulo Soares said:


> Yes i knew but i decide to put the all document.



If you knew you should really tell people.  There's no value in reading 2 pages explaining what a twinstar looks like



ajm83 said:


> To save other people some time time, [0023] on page 3 is where the explanation of how it works begins.



wish I'd scrolled through comments before I started reading! Not really sure what to make of the explanation, do UV sterilisers reduce algae too?

As for increasing plant health... It seems to say it releases nutrients, presumably this is just from the dead "stuff" its killing. In which case, surely its only going to increase your plant health if you're deficient!


----------



## tmiravent (15 Apr 2015)

Nice Paulo!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Apr 2015)

Dudes you're so last year...http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/twinstar-what-is-it.28335/page-26


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Apr 2015)

There is alraedy a much cheaper copy on the market...Twinstar is overpriced the new one (Chihiros Doctor) is a whole lot cheaper. I'm going to get a replacement mesh from that one and see if it works on my TS.


----------



## Paulo Soares (16 Apr 2015)

Martin,
Some friends of mine here in Portugal have done the same. They bought that Chihiros Doctor and put a mesh from the TS.

But for some reason that i don´t know, i notice that they put for sale the Chihiros Doctor. Somethings wrong my friend...

If i were you i probably keep my eyes and ears open before buying. I tell you.. Somethings wrong with that Chihiros Doctor otherwise they wouldn´t put it for sale.

More, some friends and very well experienced in the hobby introduced the TS in new tanks and they observed GSA.

So, that drives me to revaluate the true benenefits of the equipment cause the manufacturer says that it doesn´t kill allready present algae in the tank but
inhibits the growth of those ones allready present and still the appearance of new ones. So, according to some experiences this isn´t quite true...

For my concern, i think the device may be usefull in a well established tank to provide still more benefiits for the plants. Only that.

Hugs


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Apr 2015)

The thingy costs over here only 2 euro...I take my chances


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Apr 2015)

Maybe you could start an export business for us at UKAPS...


----------



## Luis Batista (17 Apr 2015)

Love the "killing apparatus" stuff 
Better than that only death star  
Good share Paulo.
This is been around for a year now but not all people now about 

Sent from my Nokia 3310!


----------

